# Dre's ride...sort of...



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry, my full rear shot got deleted from my computer. 

My images dont work? Just visit here...you'll see lots of stuff...lol...
rear
http://communities.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=57
front
http://communities.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=62


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

hey I recognize this car


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For some reason I thought your sentra was black, andre.

Don't ask what I'm on, because I'm not sharing!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...you can keep it. 

Oh yeah...Gene and all, you can start sending calendar pics to that email address....dont want a replay of this year's.  And all Nissans this time, not just sentras....and one Maxima.


----------

